

Bitcoin should not be seen as a currency, warns Ernst & Young - lingben
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/11/ernst-young-warn-bitcoin-payment-problems?CMP=twt_gu

======
officialjunk
i like hearing a large accounting firm say this. i feel a lot of the troubles
bitcoin has had is due to having the term 'coin' in its name, which implies it
is a currency.

